
Show HN: React Cellblock. A grid where components respond to column size - skiano
https://github.com/dowjones/react-cellblock
======
georgecalm
Awesome work! What browsers does it support?

~~~
skiano
I tested it in most modern browsers and devices. I also tested back to ie8
(which works if you add the polyfills you need for react/babel)

------
kxrx
Looks great. Does it allow fractional size blocks?

~~~
skiano
Yes you can use any fractions you want (in one row you can use 5ths and in
another you can use 7ths if you want)

